# Record RPMSR router table problem



## pfcooper (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi from a newby!

Never done any woodworking since school (40 yrs ago)

Just got a Dewalt DE625EK and a Record RPMSR router table - put the thing together after much head scatching - not impressed at all with the build quality - but finally got it together and it's actually a nice solid lump of iron.

Mouted the Dewalt - made sure all was clear and plugged it in and BANG flash from the table switch box and all the power in the workshop is gone :blink:

The layout...
This is in the UK so I am on 240v and using a 13A circuit
There's a Record supplied on/off pressswitch on the table - plug that into the mains and the router power cable into it. Click the router power switch on and use the table mounted on/off to control the power. 

After flipping the trip back on tried again with the router plugged directly into the mains - works a treat.

What I think is happening is that the Dewalt can take 15A max but has a soft start so it ramps up gradually when using it's own switch - but with that switch on and controlling it thru the table switch it takes all 15A and Bang

Anyone confirm this?

= =
But then made my first test joint - only a half lap and it's 1/16" loose - but it's a joint 


Peter


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

The 15 amp switch probably is to lite for the load. The only sugestion is to replace the switch. What happens when you plug into a 15 amp protected switch? The closest thing i can think of is a protected computer 15 amp gfic plug-in. might try. By the way, I want to welcome you here. Others will help you probably better than i can.


----------



## icehugger (Oct 23, 2009)

The router won't draw its full amperage unless its under full load. So when you first turn it on it won't be drawing all that current. Try plugging in something else into the table circuitry and see if the same thing happens. My guess is that the table is faulty.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Peter.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum Peter!


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

What happens when you plug another power tool into the tables on/off socket? My 625ek plugs either into the wall, or more commonly into a NVR switch from 
CHARNWOOD 240 VOLT NVR SWITCH.

The startup power from the router was too great for the Trend NVR. That may be your problem in the U.K.


----------



## pfcooper (Nov 18, 2009)

Howard

That's good info - was not sure if it drew max power in start up or on load

Thanks

Peter


----------



## pfcooper (Nov 18, 2009)

Mike

Thanks I did cursory google for NVR switches but could not find anything - this look to be the job - the Dewalt takes 2kw and this swithch is rated at 2.2kw

All
Thanks for the assist - I reckon the NVR switch as supplied with the table is faulty - will get a replacement

Peter


----------



## nicklm (Dec 31, 2010)

just bought ome of these myself

NOW WISH I HADNT

Same problem as you on the switch, it is faulty.
Contacted supplier they sent new switch out straight away different design from the first and that works.

Issue 1. the cast iron bed is not flat !!!! even though it has been surface ground by manafacturer it dips in the middle by 1.5mm

Issue 2. The sliding table does not match the cast iron bed and does not fit in its runners correctly, going ti try opening up the mounting holes of the runner guides to see if that will let sliding table sit down correctly.

Issue 3 Guide fence is a very poor design, had to bolt a brace bar on the back of it to improve, very fiddly to set up.

Alot of money for something poorly constructed

NOT HAPPY WITH IT AT ALL

regards

nick


----------

